# Alright all you Tess fans! *pic heavy!*



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

That purple is *AMAZING. *

This girl here is now super jealous.

Awesome action pictures though!! You guys look so great together.


----------



## Horse Riding Fan (May 10, 2012)

Aha. The amazingly beautiful couple


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

haha gooooooo tess P


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Aww thanks guys  Shes so special <3


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

This is really cute


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

What a versatile pair you are!
I should send Spighi up to you for a while to de-spook him


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Kayty  Shes awesome, she does ANYTHING I ask of her  Does it bloody well too!

Haha sure id love to have him around lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Aaaaaand a few more  







Love this <3







(Sorry this one is so blurry, it came out weird!)


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh and excuse position in the jumping pics, was in my dressage saddle :O


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Ahh so cute! You guys look good together!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Bumpy?!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

love these pics  its very obvious you guys have a good connection


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

So cute! MUST.HAVE.PURPLE.BRIDLE


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Yay Tess! You guys look fantastic! I looove the sixth one down..you look so happy


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Subbing so I can see when I get home


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks guys  
Yeah we do have an awesome connection <3 I love her heaps!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

bump?!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Awesome pictures!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanskyou


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl (May 16, 2012)

oh my gosh XD 
my name is Tess!!! 
What kind of horse is she?? Shes BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha its the BEST name!! 
Thanks 
She is a pinto X Connemara pony. Shes awesome <3


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

What a cute pony! She sure has a lot of get up and go. It looks like you both have a great time together. Have you been working together for a while? Keep having fun!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks  
i bought her as a VERY green 2 yr old. She was only 2 weeks broken In and couldn't even walk in a straight line. Ive educated her and trained her. Theres not much I haven't tried with her! I stand on her, spanish walk, rear, bow, lay down, Elementary level dressage, jumps 1m+, sports, state dressage, horse sports  Shes so versatile she will do anything for me!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

A few more for you all 

























The long and low that scored us a 9 at State Dressage




























































Sorry, have to turn your head lol


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

OMG i want that purple bridle!!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha EVERYONE does lol


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

LOVE the purple bridle. Where did you get it?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics!! Tess is so pretty!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks : just the local saddlery :3


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

i don't know who is luckier .. you or tess? *sigh*


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

What do you mean?^^lol


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I love the pic with Tess in her Superman looking hoodie. Ha ha! She's adorable! You do an awesome job at getting her really white.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Homygoodness!! :O That bridle! Do you remember what brand it is? Because I think Mudpie needs one... badly. :shock: hee hee

Tess is a pretty girl!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...2765802236_504447235_9411282_1526548040_n.jpg

I meant to post the actual image, but i dont' know how to do it correctly on an Apple computer, such as this one i am using now.

Anyway, Ellen , this is a great image of really good form. the way you hold your hands, look up and have a solid but soft lower leg. It's a great image.

do you like riding in the Pelham?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks 

Thankyou tinyliny  yeah I do like the pelham


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl (May 16, 2012)

So cute ^-^ where did you get the bridle?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Just from the local saddlery


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

omg so gorgeous!  love that purple bridle!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanksyou


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Special girl <3


----------



## ggriffin924 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice action shots.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

The Northwest Cowgirl said:


> oh my gosh XD
> *my name is Tess!!! :*P
> What kind of horse is she?? Shes BEAUTIFUL!!!


I'm also a Tess, named after my late aunt Tess. I think Tess, the horse, is a credit to our name! I think Tess, agrees judging from her post. So this Tess, that Tess think your Tess is terrific! :clap:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha thank you


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Bump?!


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I LOVE how you can do gymkhana stuff in an English saddle! I wish I lived somewhere where it was all English riding lol! Very nice pics!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks  yep I don't use any othe saddlEs but the ap and my dressage


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I love Tess she's so pretty! You guys look great together!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thaaaanks


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

I am a new Tess fan!


----------



## deise (Nov 9, 2011)

wow she is beautiful


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Tej and Deise


----------

